# Stereo Miking Techniques Explained



## rocksure (Mar 4, 2012)

I thought I would start a thread here on different stereo micing ( miking, mic'ing?) techniques and their applications. I have written a tutorial that is broken up into two parts and it covers the different methods of micing in stereo, complete with illustrations. Rather than re-hash the articles here, I am going to post links to them. I hope they are helpful to anyone who would like to try the different ways of doing this, and what possible ways are likely to work best in any given scenario. Covered are things like spaced-pair, X-Y, ORTF, Blumlein pair, Mid-side and Decca Tree. Feel free to add other tutorial links or chime in with your own ideas if you want. Experimenting with mic techniques is fun and interesting.

Stereo Miking Part 1  

Stereo Miking Part 2


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for doing this! :T


----------



## rocksure (Mar 4, 2012)

mechman said:


> Thanks for doing this! :T


No worries. Hope we get some other people's ideas and thoughts come through too.


----------



## KAYCEE (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm relatively new to HTS.
I note u did not include the Jecklin Disk in ur techniques. I'm in the process of building a disk, to record a choir as well as a bluegrass band. It seems to me to be compact, convenient and likely to provide a more accurate stereo image. Just wondering if anyone has any direct experience with them, and what ur comments are
Cheers
KAYCEE


----------



## edynel (Mar 10, 2012)

mechman said:


> Thanks for doing this! :T



Hello!
Very interesting and explanatory! :clap:


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Although I have not used it myself, the Jecklin Disk looks like an effective approach for stereo miking. I would like to try it some time &/or hear results recorded with that technique.


----------

